# Seeking Central NY Haunters



## zombiesinc (Apr 3, 2009)

After speaking with several folks on here on some of the poor quality attractions in the area, I am trying to find a group of haunters from this area that may have an interest in creating some type of haunt (type to be determined) iVE HEARD FROM SEVVERAL PEOPLE WHO WANT TO REALIZE THEY'RE DREAM OF PUTTING ON THEYRE OWN REAL PRO HAUNT (sorry for the caps)...and its my goal to see if with the right people , pooling theyre own resourses, skills, knowledge etc if a group of home haunters can make a truly amazing show. it could be a fantastic idea finally realized. I have approx 10k invested in animatronics, pneumatic supplies, controllers, sound modules, foggers, masks, buckys etc. All PRO Quality, no paper mache, door closer pneumatics or cheesy props....if we could pool our talents and eqpt who knows? Maybe we could have a better x-mas this year! I also have some access to acreage amd tractors (possibly) if a hayride is considered.
Do you have a passion for this like i do (building props all winter) and have any interest in discussing this idea please message me, I just try to imagine what a few PASSIONATE PEOPLE COULD PULL OFF COMPARED TO THE REAL ESTATE MOGALS AND Millionaires who just throw attractions together figuring they'll make a few buxx not knowing a damn thng about this stuff. 

Im right in the middle of the state, so you'll have to consider distance etc obviously but...I hope to hear from some of you dedicated CNY'ers.

Sorry for the lengthy post...lol. Message me!! Thanks


----------



## zombiesinc (Apr 3, 2009)

c'mon folks dont be SCARED to have a chance to be a desion makin part of what 4 people so far are working on. MSG ME NOW or i may make YOU a zombie...


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

*Connections*



zombiesinc said:


> After speaking with several folks on here on some of the poor quality attractions in the area, I am trying to find a group of haunters from this area that may have an interest in creating some type of haunt (type to be determined) iVE HEARD FROM SEVVERAL PEOPLE WHO WANT TO REALIZE THEY'RE DREAM OF PUTTING ON THEYRE OWN REAL PRO HAUNT (sorry for the caps)...and its my goal to see if with the right people , pooling theyre own resourses, skills, knowledge etc if a group of home haunters can make a truly amazing show. it could be a fantastic idea finally realized. I have approx 10k invested in animatronics, pneumatic supplies, controllers, sound modules, foggers, masks, buckys etc. All PRO Quality, no paper mache, door closer pneumatics or cheesy props....if we could pool our talents and eqpt who knows? Maybe we could have a better x-mas this year! I also have some access to acreage amd tractors (possibly) if a hayride is considered.
> Do you have a passion for this like i do (building props all winter) and have any interest in discussing this idea please message me, I just try to imagine what a few PASSIONATE PEOPLE COULD PULL OFF COMPARED TO THE REAL ESTATE MOGALS AND Millionaires who just throw attractions together figuring they'll make a few buxx not knowing a damn thng about this stuff.
> 
> Im right in the middle of the state, so you'll have to consider distance etc obviously but...I hope to hear from some of you dedicated CNY'ers.
> ...


I wish I had read this message two years ago. I would have jumped. I am in CNY myself, Norwich, NY, and looking to make contacts with the greater world of haunters to improve my own modest yard scare. This year I have been working on high output smoke bombs for my actors to use as well as throwable pyrotechnic flashes. I have revently broken into the paper mache scene and am enjoying it immensely. Do you have any meet ups with other CNY haunters?


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

Really late to the party, but home haunting is something I'm wanting to get into, so I'm always up to meeting other haunters in the Central NY area.


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

TheBren said:


> Really late to the party, but home haunting is something I'm wanting to get into, so I'm always up to meeting other haunters in the Central NY area.


I'm all about the haunting. Feel free to shoot me some messages or a possible haunt plan anytime. Summer is my big prep season for our haunt.

-Matt


----------

